# horse stall/runin drainage?



## Palomine (Oct 30, 2010)

Hard on horse to have this, can't lay down on it easily to me.

And yes, you need some type of drainage, or move shed off of concrete and fix floor of earth.

Was this shed there and you are using it or???


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Palomine said:


> Hard on horse to have this, can't lay down on it easily to me.
> 
> And yes, you need some type of drainage, or move shed off of concrete and fix floor of earth.
> 
> Was this shed there and you are using it or???


I dont know but it's impossible to move the shed off. Maybe I could build a lean to beside it and use the shed for tack and hay storage? My dad wanted to build a hayshed beside the barn but I guess we could make a run in shed instead.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

if it flooded you need to find out why before you stack hay in there or you are gonna lose lots of money. concrete is to hard to use as a stall floor. make sure the dirt slopes away from the concrete, same as for a run in shed the dirt slopes out and away.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

stevenson said:


> if it flooded you need to find out why before you stack hay in there or you are gonna lose lots of money. concrete is to hard to use as a stall floor. make sure the dirt slopes away from the concrete, same as for a run in shed the dirt slopes out and away.


 I wanted to put crushed rock in the run in shed sloping away from the barn and put stall mats on it. I think the flooding was from snow melting on the roof and then running off and pooling beside the barn wall and seeping in. I think rain gutters and water proofing would fix that.


----------



## RitzieAnn (Dec 22, 2010)

The barn at the house we used to rent had concrete floors. I actually liked them. So easy to clean/sanitize. & the floors never got dips/pockets in them. However, you HAVE to put good quality mats down.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Does the building have eavestroughing? It will direct water away from the building. Part of your problem may be frost coming out of the ground. Walking on frozen ground drives the frost deeper which means the frost is slower to thaw, leaving the surface of the ground wet and unable to absorb spring rains. I have to deal with that too.


----------



## horsecrazygirl13 (Jul 16, 2012)

Saddlebag said:


> Does the building have eavestroughing? It will direct water away from the building. Part of your problem may be frost coming out of the ground. Walking on frozen ground drives the frost deeper which means the frost is slower to thaw, leaving the surface of the ground wet and unable to absorb spring rains. I have to deal with that too.


 No but we will install some as soon as possible. I was just wondering how many of you store hay in your barn? I heard it can cause fire.


----------

